# Parking at Lowe's Store



## skibum9995 (Sep 10, 2006)

Does anyone know how much it costs to park at Lowe's Store? I'm heading up to the Perch in  two weeks and thinking about going up Lowe's Path if the parking is priced reasonably.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2006)

Last time I did it in 2001 it was like $4 a day or something like that....would imagine it is no more than $5 or so.  I'd say give them a call, or you could look for info *here.*  And remember that much of that stretch of Route 2 is in the WMNF, so it would cost $4 for a day pass anyways....

Lowe's is kind of informal.  You just go in and ask the guy and give him the $$$$.  You tell him how long you will be....


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 10, 2006)

I already have a parking sticker so that would not cost me anything.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, you could park at the major lot on Route 2 just east of Lowe's and then cut back via some of the trails....I don't have my map in front of me, but it is doable.  I will admit that if you were going to do Lowe's, the easiest thing is to park at the store.  It is a ways from the store to the major parking lot.  

EDIT:  Just got my map.  It is quite a ways from Appalachia to Lowe's Store (Appalachia is the major hub of this part of the Presis).  That said, you could make many different approaches from Appalachia to The Perch...depending on which peaks you want to grab and which routes you want to take.  For example, you could take the Link to Lowe's and then up or Amphibrach to Randolph Path to The Spur and the cut over to the Perch.  Many trails and many jcts...have a good map.  

I will tell you that almost all of these trails are direct, relatively short, but very, very steep and rugged.  This section of the Whites is intense in scenery and terrain.  You will have a great time.  

May I suggest you shell out the extra $$ and go to Crag Camp?  It is AMAZING.  Nothing like the view from the porch into the King Ravine and there is almost always room.


----------



## madman (Sep 11, 2006)

I have parked there three times in the last few years, each time for three nights.Each time a different fee but never more than $10 for the three nights.After the drive up from Ct we go in and buy munchies then ask for parking it seems to help. I also like the security of having someone around to watch the car.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 11, 2006)

I was thinking $3 - $5 max.  I've just been there once but Lowe's is a NH institution so I didn't mind paying even though I had my WMNF sticker for Appalachia.

Note:  it's a decent road walk from Appalchia to Lowe's, better suited for a bike ride or hitch-hiking if you have only one car.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Lowe's is by far more secure a place to leave a car than Appalachia. I paid only $2/day for 3 days last time I went up (summer '04) and can't imagine it's much more nowadays. Plus, after your hike they have soda/cocoa/bathroom. If your hike works out via Lowe's Path, do it.

ps - the Perch is nice, but Crag Camp is *awesome*


----------



## marcski (Sep 12, 2006)

Lowe's doesn't charge to park by me.  Home depot on the other hand....I can't confirm...


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm thinking about going up Israel Ridge from Bowman instead. Any comments on Israel Ridge vs Lowe's Path?


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 15, 2006)

No first hand knowledhe on Israel Path, Lowe's is okay down low, not too hard, has shelter down low if you get late start.  Coming out of the trees at the Quay is real nice.

Overall Lowe's is pretty easy for a trail that gains that much elevation.

Had an older, Email contact that used to like the Israel Ridge Trail & he was very knowledgable about the area.  Likely to see less traffic on the trail.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 15, 2006)

Isreal Ridge is one of my favorite trails in the WMNF. It doesnt get as much use as some of the other paths in that area and has some uniqueness to it.

Just a heads up on Appalachia parking. I have had my car broken into there during a winter overnight to Crag. I like to park at Lowes when I hike the Northern Presis.

The Perch is awsome but why not Crag Camp? I have camped at Crag at least 50 times and just love it there, especially in the winter.

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, Crag Camp *is where it's at.*  Don't believe me?  Here are some more reasons, compliments of Dave Metsky:












Still aren't convinced???

Here's part of the view you get:







*Here's Dave's Page*.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 16, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:


> Just a heads up on Appalachia parking. I have had my car broken into there during a winter overnight to Crag. I like to park at Lowes when I hike the Northern Presis.


I'll be parking at Bowman, not Appalachia.



NHpowderhound said:


> The Perch is awsome but why not Crag Camp? I have camped at Crag at least 50 times and just love it there, especially in the winter.


I chose The Perch because I prefer to sleep in my tent and I'll be heading south the next day. Also it's $5 cheaper and while it's not much of a difference I only make $33 a week and that $5 will pay for my gas to get there.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 19, 2006)

skibum9995 said:


> I'm thinking about going up Israel Ridge from Bowman instead. Any comments on Israel Ridge vs Lowe's Path?


 I'been up and down Israel Ridge Path, in fact only 2 weeks ago.You'll find it very pleasant with 2 effortless scrambles.  To compare Lowe's Path and Israel is for me impossible.  I Love them both!

I second The Perch but find it equally impossible to compare it to Crag. One is as great as the other in it's own way. Parking at Lowe's is the safest for a nominal fee ($1 per day, for me).  I never had any problems parking in Bowman at the Castle Trail lot.  (Anyone loose a sweater there, I found one.)

It's a bit over 2 miles to Appalachia from Lowe's.  Wherever you stay the night. Whatever routes you choose, enjoy it to the max!!


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 21, 2006)

I havent been up to the Castellated Ridge in a few years but I have had multiple experiences with some Grey Jays(birds) along that trail that are pretty brazen. Those little birds have followed us down the trail, landing on branches within an arms length. I have a picture of one eating a berry off my head and another pic of one eating out of my buddy's palm! Those birds have followed us for almost a half mile, swooping from branch to branch looking for handouts. Very cool!

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 22, 2006)

Gotta love those Grey Jays, they add so much cheer to a hike!


----------

